# Soundproofing double doors



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I am currently designing my new theater room, I really want to trap the sound inside so I don't annoy the wife, So far the plan is to go with sound screen insulation in the walls and ceiling, one layer of 13mm sound check plaster board hung vertically and calked, then use rubber acoustic clips with furring channel batten over the top of the 13mm plaster board, this will create an air pocket between my final two layers of 10mm sound check plasterboard hung horizontally. The same process on the walls, will be used on the ceilings.
So hopefully that will sort the walls and ceilings out, unless someone has a better way, I'm all ears as this is important to me. 

Getting back to my question, the doors, I have no idea what to do, any suggestions would be most helpful please.


----------



## video1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Heath Cunningham said:


> Hey guys, I am currently designing my new theater room, I really want to trap the sound inside so I don't annoy the wife, So far the plan is to go with sound screen insulation in the walls and ceiling, one layer of 13mm sound check plaster board hung vertically and calked, then use rubber acoustic clips with furring channel batten over the top of the 13mm plaster board, this will create an air pocket between my final two layers of 10mm sound check plasterboard hung horizontally. The same process on the walls, will be used on the ceilings.
> So hopefully that will sort the walls and ceilings out, unless someone has a better way, I'm all ears as this is important to me.
> 
> Getting back to my question, the doors, I have no idea what to do, any suggestions would be most helpful please.


Here's some good links for you to read up on soundproofing. Be aware that STC ratings don't apply to frequencies below 125Hz which means your subwoofer low bass will penetrate most materials easily.

With low frequencies you need mass. So go with double 5/8" gypsum board with green glue in-between and supported by clips and channels. You might even want to do a room within a room concept.

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing101/

http://www.zerointernational.com/

http://www.kineticsnoise.com/arch/isolated_walls.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The air gap between the 2 layers of drywall can actually make the noise transmission worse via what is called a 'triple leaf.'. You would want to do the isolation clips or whatever directly to the studs, then 2 layers of drywall with no gap between them.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Heath Cunningham said:


> Hey guys, I am currently designing my new theater room, I really want to trap the sound inside so I don't annoy the wife...


Soundproofing is great two-way street for a home theater or audio system. On one side, audience/listener enjoyment is maintained by keeping household sounds out. On the other side, family members and guests aren't subjected to unwelcome "noise." Bass will be the hardest to contain.

VIDEO1 mentioned the room-within-a-room concept, which would greatly benefit walls like mine that flex like a trampoline when pressurized by bass. Just be wary of _too much_ soundproofing, as that can aggravate standing wave problems (i.e. less of the bass is allowed to escape through the walls, so the energy adds to already unavoidable room-mode problems).


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

bpape said:


> The air gap between the 2 layers of drywall can actually make the noise transmission worse via what is called a 'triple leaf.'. You would want to do the isolation clips or whatever directly to the studs, then 2 layers of drywall with no gap between them.


the rubber acoustic clips apparently work like suspension to bass, (so I have been told)
In regards to the air gap, I just thought maybe it would help, kinda like a room inside a room concept, the more I look into it, I guess you're right in a sense, it's probably just a waste of money hahaha


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Soundproofing is great two-way street for a home theater or audio system. On one side, audience/listener enjoyment is maintained by keeping household sounds out. On the other side, family members and guests aren't subjected to unwelcome "noise." Bass will be the hardest to contain. VIDEO1 mentioned the room-within-a-room concept, which would greatly benefit walls like mine that flex like a trampoline when pressurized by bass. Just be wary of too much soundproofing, as that can aggravate standing wave problems (i.e. less of the bass is allowed to escape through the walls, so the energy adds to already unavoidable room-mode problems).


 well that's a very valid point, but I guess if I don't sort out these double doors, the bass will have somewhere to go hahaha,
I'm hoping that the rubber resilient mount clips help some of the flex in the walls, I think that's what they are meant for.


----------



## video1 (Aug 9, 2014)

AFAIK you can ameliorate the bass standing waves with quadratic diffusers and absorbers, bass traps, foam, etc. If you want sound isolation you have to contain the waves within the room. Then you need a way to allow them to dissapate. 




BlueRockinLou said:


> Soundproofing is great two-way street for a home theater or audio system. On one side, audience/listener enjoyment is maintained by keeping household sounds out. On the other side, family members and guests aren't subjected to unwelcome "noise." Bass will be the hardest to contain.
> 
> VIDEO1 mentioned the room-within-a-room concept, which would greatly benefit walls like mine that flex like a trampoline when pressurized by bass. Just be wary of too much soundproofing, as that can aggravate standing wave problems (i.e. less of the bass is allowed to escape through the walls, so the energy adds to already unavoidable room-mode problems).


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Heath Cunningham said:


> well that's a very valid point, but I guess if I don't sort out these double doors, the bass will have somewhere to go hahaha,
> I'm hoping that the rubber resilient mount clips help some of the flex in the walls, I think that's what they are meant for.


That was an even better point, Heath, and sorry for straying fftopic2:. I researched soundproofing for my sliding (gulp) glass doors, and sifted through a wealth of information following tangents. I saved a lot of links, but they're not in any particular order right now. 

I do know there a whole-door soundproofing solutions available in kit form. Exactly what type of double-doors do you have? Please elaborate on their material, hinging, size, location relative to room boundaries, etc.


----------

